# A Very Sad Mr. Flapper Episode ~ Goodbye Bingo Baloo



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I know we have all enjoyed the Mr. Flapper episodes and the antics of Mr. Flapper, Georgie, and their progeny. Sadly, Bingo Baloo has passed away from ingesting two large construction type staples (hardware disease/metal poisoning). Please honor her memory by visiting her memorial page:

http://www.mrflapper.com/051212.htm

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Awww, how very sad and tragic that this happened to Bingo Baloo Such a sweet duck and this person's memorial page was really nice. What a shame.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, Terry.
How sad when a baby passes away.

Reti


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

wow that just totally made me cry. I'm so sorry for the loss of your loved one. Its very hard to lose a pet we love and cherish, but the memories will always be with you at each and every picture you see, recalled moment, and walks thru special places down memory lane. There is always a special place in our hearts for each and every one of them. My grandmother used to tell me time heals all wounds, but i'm sure in each and every one of us, each time we see our beloved ones pics, we can still feel a pinprick of pain as we remember. Bingo was a beautiful duck/pet/friend. May god bless him in birdy heaven wherever he may be.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Now I feel bad all over again. I remember that pigeon I saw lying head down in the snow due to last week's snow storm here. It was so sad. I miss that pigeon. Now when I look at Bingo, I'm reminded of it all over again.

I hate it when animals die like that. You always want to protect them forever, but you can't always be there for them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, that is just so sad, poor Bingo Baloo. Such a little sweetheart.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a tragic story! Somehow a loss near the holidays seems more painful. The author was very courageous to share this sad experience. Small pieces of metal can also be picked up by pigeons, so make sure you clean up carefully after any construction projects.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so very sad!  

It sounds like a preventable accident, but I have found that even in the confines of the aviary it is easy to lose staples when using a gun. Outside, or when someone else has been using the gun it can be impossible to trace all the strays and pick them up.


Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bingo Baloo.  

Please extend my condolonces to the owners.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I really didn't want to look at this first thing this am so waited until now. It is still sad - no matter what time of day. Terry, let your friends know how sad I am for them. I always look forward to Mr. Flapper's antics.

Now I have something new to worry about. We constantly use staples at our aviaries and my husband goes out there from time to time and pulls out the ones not being used. They usually wind up in his shirt pocket, which I find on laundry day, but there are bound to be many that drop to the ground. Roofers use a heavy magnet after a job to pick up loose roofing nails so maybe one of those could be used.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maggie and all,

Yes, it's so very, very important to keep potentially harmful or deadly things picked up and away from our little feathered and furred charges. I also know it's a big job at times.

Unfortunately, there is a little female duck named Scooter on the Starling-Talk board right now who has eaten some small pieces of copper wiring left by repair/construction workers. Scooter is extremely ill and is at the LSU School of Veterinary Medicine for treatment. I haven't seen an update on her yet today and am hoping for the best.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Putting Scooter on my prayer list. Maggie


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

im sorry to hear that


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, it's a good reminder to all of us to "hazard-proof" our bird spaces. I'm sorry this had to happen to both of them.

fp


----------

